# Wedding Mass Booklets - how to print in booklet form



## Dman

Hi folks, 
We currently trying to put together our Mass Booklets. 
Orignally the idea was we would do it outselves to try and save a few Euro, but it's is proving very difficult. 
I downloaded a template that's looked great from the internet. We filled in the blanks, so we had a completed booklet. 
Thought great, next print them out. 
This is where we've run into major issues. Can't get them to print out in the booklet format? 
Is there anywhere you can bring a completed Templates to be printed? Would the likes of Reads do this? 
Has anyone else done something similair??
Any advice much appericated.


----------



## finegan1

*Re: Wedding Mass Booklets*

Check with your local printers.  They should be able to give you advice.  I know Excel Print in Navan are very helpful.. try them.


----------



## paddi22

Gerry in the Type Bureau is great to deal with and always very reasonable. Their phone number is 6760022. Reads could prob help you out as well.


----------



## niceoneted

It's possibly the wrong sofware. I needed to get publisher from a friend when I was doing my friends booklets.


----------



## Alias

It will depend on your printer.  I believe the printer has to be capable of doing double sided printing (without any manual intervention).  On my Canon laser using MS Word I have to go to Print... Properties... Finishing... and then change Print Style to Booklet Printing.


----------



## efm

Alias said:


> It will depend on your printer. I believe the printer has to be capable of doing double sided printing (without any manual intervention). On my Canon laser using MS Word I have to go to Print... Properties... Finishing... and then change Print Style to Booklet Printing.


 
Why don't you just print one side and then turn the paper over?

I did our Mass booklets on MS Word, with paper we got from the stationer that did the invites, on the office laser printer - worked a treat!


----------



## legend99

if standard word printing you need to order the pages specifically in the document. i.e. it might be page 2 and 3; then 15 and 16; then 4 and 5, then 13 and 14 etc. 
You can then as memory serves print every second page, turn papar over and spin it around the then print the other pages. You will then need to order the sheets so you can fold them. You will then also need a long armed stapler which is about 40 euro.


----------



## casiopea

Oh Dman,

For the exact same reason I did my own mass booklets but what a nightmare....in the last 2 days before my wedding I was still doing the blessed things.  Every day there was a mass booklet task!  By the end of it I regretted the decision.  Leaving the church (with the big smile on my face and my new husbands hand in mine) I could see people tossing them aside and eventhough I was sooo happy I was still thinking "dont toss them they took hours!!!!")

Using an algorithm (which Ive got below here) I laid out the pages on Microsoft word.  I put the doc on a usb stick and brought them to Reads.  Reads were very appreciative that I already laid them out.  I had bought covers from the wedding stationary shop up by the bleeding horse (sorry I cant remember the name of the shop but its really popular and the bride in question might know it if not Ill pull out the info for you).  Unfortunately the cover was too thick for printer.  I had to go back and buy another set, very annoying.  So when you are buying covers (usually A4 sheets unless you are doing someting none standard) check with the shop that the printer can use them.  I told Reads how many copies I needed and they printed up the leaflet on A4 with the cover and stapled it.  I collected the whole set in about an hour.




HOW TO LAY OUT THE MASS BOOKLET:

the page numbers will depend on the number of pages you are having - which must be a multiple of 4.

For 16 pages it works like this - all MS pages are landscape divided into two columns.

first sheet

page 16 - left side/page 1 - right side

Reverse of first sheet

page 2 - left side/page 15 - right side

Second sheet

Page 14 - left side/page 3 - right side

Reverse of second sheet

Page 4 - left side/page 13 right side

Third Sheet

Page 12 - left side/ page 5 right side

Reverse of third sheet

Page 6 left side/ page 11 right side

Fourth Sheet

page 10 left side/ page 7 right side

reverse of fourth sheet

page 8 right side/ page 9 left side

- Note each sheet always has an odd and even number on it
- Be careful when doing the reversal not to put the sheets in upside down.


----------



## MugsGame

Newer versions of Word have a Book Fold page layout option that avoids the need for the manual page rearrangements referred to above.


----------



## mo3art

If you need a mass booklet template with all the page layouts for a RC ceremony, drop me  pm with your email address and I will forward one on.


----------



## Alias

efm said:


> Why don't you just print one side and then turn the paper over?
> 
> I did our Mass booklets on MS Word, with paper we got from the stationer that did the invites, on the office laser printer - worked a treat!


 
The booklet printing option seems to only be available with double sided printers.  Otherwise you have to re-order the pages yourself, as noted in other replys.  It's a nightmare to do, and if you need to make changes it could screw up the entire document.



legend99 said:


> if standard word printing you need to order the pages specifically in the document. i.e. it might be page 2 and 3; then 15 and 16; then 4 and 5, then 13 and 14 etc.
> You can then as memory serves print every second page, turn papar over and spin it around the then print the other pages. You will then need to order the sheets so you can fold them. You will then also need a long armed stapler which is about 40 euro.


 
We used a hole punch and ribbon to tie the books together, instead of a stapler.


----------



## MugsGame

> The booklet printing option seems to only be available with double sided printers.



See my link above. Newer versions of Word support booklet mode on single or duplex printers.


----------



## Dman

Hi Folks, 
Thanks very much for all your advice. 
It certain isn't the 'easy' task I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Carmel

I was going to do them myself but it was proving very difficult, and a friend recommended Reads on Nassue.

If you are doing an a5 format (and are in Dublin), I would definately go to Reads. You just bring in the booklet printed on A4 sheets and they have a machine that reducing them to a5 and set them out double sided. It will also put a cover on and bind them. And the price was reasonable.

We had already printed our own covers and they took them from us no problem. But I think there is a limit on the thickness of card for the cover so maybe check that with them first.

My advice, save yourself the hassle.


----------



## TheBoss

I spent days doing a booklet for a friends weeding - the f***ing page numbers - God, it was awful.

I had dream the night before the wedding that during the ceremony, the congretation opend the leaflet and all the pages were suddenly blank- i woke up in a sweat.

It turned out okay in the end, but unless you have loads of time and patience, get the professionals.


----------



## fme

Hi,
We did our mass booklets on the home PC & printer using Word. Our printer is a pretty basic 3-in-1 type (non-duplex), but we never had a problem printing as the printer options include a booklet setting. The only manual intervention was halfway through when we took out all the printed pages and stuck them back in the other way round to print the second side.
It took us longer with the layout, just actually getting to that stage!


----------



## armelodie

For a finish we didn't bother with a booklet,, nobody cared really..in fact everyone was too busy looking at what was goin on...waste of time and money i say..
been to so many weddings where you get these scrools etc and end up finding them under the seat of your car 2 years down the line... I think people either know whats going on and don't need a booklet... or they dont know whats going on so need to look up and watch..
thats my rant anyway..


----------



## Joe Reynolds

I ended up just getting all the work done by Excel Print in Navan.
They saved all the heartache and the finished booklets looked a hundred times better than anything myself or the wife would have ben able to do at home. My wifes sister has decided she's going to get hers done with them too


----------



## RIAD_BSC

Joe Reynolds said:


> I ended up just getting all the work done by Excel Print in Navan.
> They saved all the heartache and the finished booklets looked a hundred times better than anything myself or the wife would have ben able to do at home. My wifes sister has decided she's going to get hers done with them too


 

Have you any connection with them, Joe?


----------



## Joe Reynolds

No none at all. I used them before a couple of years ago for a different job and was happy then. So when i seen an ad in the Meath Chronicle for them I decided to give them a shout. Are you familiar with them yourself?


----------

